

Show HN: Code South Labs, Mississippi's first coding school - dabit3

I am a co founder of Code South Labs and a native Mississippian who has been a developer for 12 years. Today we launched Code South Labs (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;codesouthlabs.com) not only to hopefully make it a viable business, but aslo to give opportunity to the people of one of the most impoverished states in the United States by offering them the opportunity to learn how to code. I know how much this knowledge has done for me, my career and my family, and hope to help as many people as possible out through teaching and helping others learn through our program(s). I would appreciate any feedback about the curriculum and the site. The site is live but we will be making tweaks to the curriculum and copy over the next few weeks as we finalize our courses for 2015.
======
mjhea0
clickable - [http://codesouthlabs.com](http://codesouthlabs.com)

~~~
dabit3
thanks.

